# siphon accident. . help. . .



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

*ok so my gsp has passed on.:BIGweepy: i have a home made sump and siphon the intake part of the siphon tube is open and i only had 1 gsp and a molly and the gsp is pretty fat acually like the size of my pvc tube. yes its exactly what ur thinking!. . he got sucked up and so my fish tank kept overlfowing i hadent notice puffy missing until the second overflow of my fish tank. . ya so i had to saw the pvc open and unfortunatly we sawed him in half at that exact spot :frustrated:. . i loved him i had him in my 75 gal tank that i got rid of. i had him along time. ne ways i have to put it back together and then i need something to cover the opening??? :question:what should i use?*


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Did they explain this on YouTube?

Seriously, when you are dealing with home made systems like you have created, your odds of these situations occurring increase dramatically. You really have no need for this entire overflow system you have designed. The aquarium is only 10 gallons and the live rock and sand are more than sufficient to handle this tank. 

But yes, you can put screening over the intake to your PVC. This will work out fine until debris and algae coat the screening and slow down your water flow, or until a fish gets stuck to the screening unable to escape from the water flow.


----------



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

everyone says that i need more water volume and crap! so i added my homemade sump its up and running well now and my tank is cycling i just have a baggie of carbon in my sump and im making a skimmer. so should i tear down my sump then? is it more trouble then its worth? do i need to just invest in a HOB protien skimmer? or will my tank be fine with my small HOB filter i have and the sand and live rock? im so confused so many people say diff things!


----------

